# Jae ~ Where for art thou?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jae

I've sent a pm and an e-mail to have my user ID changed but the pm is still in my Outbox and no response to my e-mail.

Can you pm and respond and change my ID please.

Mods ~ Can you change?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Jae
> 
> I've sent a pm and an e-mail to have my user ID changed but the pm is still in my Outbox and no response to my e-mail.
> 
> ...


Hi Neil

Jae has recently won some big contracts (one of them being a very well known sports car manufacturer), so his time AFAIK is being used up on that right now. I've not heard from him for a while either, just the odd 2min chinwag on MSN.

Unfortunately only Jae can change usernames mate.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Kev. Appreciated.

Guess I'll just have to wait and suffer the heartache of being reminded of my AudiTT260bhp! :?

Neil.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Thanks for the reply Kev. Appreciated.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait and suffer the heartache of being reminded of my AudiTT260bhp! :?
> 
> Neil.


Neil, username should be sorted now! 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Jae
> 
> I've sent a pm and an e-mail to have my user ID changed but the pm is still in my Outbox and no response to my e-mail.
> 
> ...


Neil,

I asked for the same thing,the pm was in my outbox for about 8months.It only recently left it,but ive still had no reply. :?

I'm sure he'll get round to it. :wink:

John


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Jae if you read this any chance chaning my lowercase 'g' to a 'G' 

Thanking you please.


----------

